# The weather Saturday.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is going to brave the storms tomorrow? We plan to fish but i am watching the weather.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

is sure was flat out there earlier


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We are going, short trip 5-12. Hopefully miss the afternoon rain.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i am not worried about the seas its the heavy rain and sparks from the sky!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was planning on heading out tonight, but the T-storms are making me question that decision!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess a smaller boat was hit outside the pass this morning and knocked the guy out. Coast guard rushed him in the pass and havent heard any more about it


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

By lightening *


----------



## rsimmons42 (Jun 14, 2012)

yea, hit by lightning. The customs boat ran out and picked him up. They were about 15 miles SSW of the pass from what i could gather. The customs boat ran him back in and a EMS was waiting for them. He was transported to the EMS on a stretcher. I hope he is OK.


----------



## ckcdavis (Jun 21, 2012)

From what I heard he was out eating with his family later that night. A guy who went out with me Saturday said he ran into him.


----------

